# Allegri o Seedorf ?



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Senza mezze misure scegliete uno dei due, sono gli unici due candidati seri alla panchina 13/14.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf, è una sfida che mi piace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri, ovviamente.


----------



## Boban (24 Maggio 2013)

Se prendiamo Seedorf allora bisogna sganciare i quattrini, almeno 3-4 giovani talenti. Se andiamo avanti così allora avanti con Allegri!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2013)

candidati seri? cioè uno è già alla Roma, l'altro non è mai stato allenatore e sono candidati seri?


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

Boban ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Seedorf allora bisogna sganciare i quattrini, almeno 3-4 giovani talenti. Se andiamo avanti così allora avanti con Allegri!


Non sganceranno una mi**hia perché un allenatore che non ha mai allenato NIENTE non può pretendere NIENTE, perché non ha mai fatto NIENTE da allenatore, al massimo ha fatto dirigente nel Monza ed è stato disastroso, l'unica cosa che Seedorf da allenatore può chiedere a Berlusconi è il permesso di pulirgli la bocca col tovagliolo dopo pranzo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Per rinfrescarvi la memoria...
Gente che è sbucata dal nulla e si sono affermati come allenatori: Guardiola, Di Matteo, Montella, Simeone..lo stesso Leonardo che checchè se ne dica esprimeva il miglior gioco del Milan degli ultimi 5-6 anni.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri, non solo rispetto a Seedorf ma anche rispetto a tutti gli altri nomi fatti.


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per rinfrescarvi la memoria...
> Gente che è sbucata dal nulla e si sono affermati come allenatori: Guardiola, Di Matteo, Montella, Simeone..lo stesso Leonardo che checchè se ne dica esprimeva il miglior gioco del Milan degli ultimi 5-6 anni.



Montella sta allenando una big? Ha allenato meno di metà stagione la roma, sbattuto fuori, ha allenato il catania e poi la fiorentina. Allenare il milan che ha pure i preliminari di Champions senza essere ancora stato certificato come allenatore, tra l'altro una certificazione online non riconsciuta in europa e in italia, è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Guardiola anche lui allenò comunque prima di essere messo a fare l'allenatore, di Matteo almeno è stato un vice prima di diventare allenatore vero e proprio. Simeone ha allenato subito una big? Non mi pare proprio. Ma per te allenare catania o milan alla prima esperienza è la stessa cosa? davvero ma cosa fumi?

Esprimeva anche la peggiore difesa pur avendo nesta e thiago silva come centrali Leonardo eh, ce ne vuole.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri.

A me le scommesse piacciono, ma il mister piace alla squadra e soprattutto ai nostri giocatori più importanti (Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Montolivo).


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

e poi uno che a 35 anni non accettava la panchina neanche quando giocava palesemente di M***A, bombardato pure dai nostri fischi se vi ricordate, ce lo vedete a gestire uno spogliatoio? Ma per favore. La gente con un ego simile non è mai positiva né nello spogliatoio né nel gioco, e non provate a citarmi mourinho che lui il bel gioco non sa nemmeno come si scrive, in compenso si fa odiare a morte dalla sua stessa squadra.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> e poi uno che a 35 anni non accettava la panchina neanche quando giocava palesemente di M***A, bombardato pure dai nostri fischi se vi ricordate, ce lo vedete a gestire uno spogliatoio? Ma per favore. La gente con un ego simile non è mai positiva né nello spogliatoio né nel gioco, e non provate a citarmi mourinho che lui il bel gioco non sa nemmeno come si scrive, in compenso si fa odiare a morte dalla sua stessa squadra.



Ma si, buttiamo fango su uno dei più forti giocatori del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> e poi uno che a 35 anni non accettava la panchina neanche quando giocava palesemente di M***A, bombardato pure dai nostri fischi se vi ricordate, ce lo vedete a gestire uno spogliatoio? Ma per favore. La gente con un ego simile non è mai positiva né nello spogliatoio né nel gioco, e non provate a citarmi mourinho che lui il bel gioco non sa nemmeno come si scrive, in compenso si fa odiare a morte dalla sua stessa squadra.



A voi Allegri vi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello, ha alterato il vostro esser oggettivi; addirittura ora il livornese è meglio di Mourinho.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

I giocatori dell'Inter lo odiavano a morte Mourinho, vero..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri è un allenatore, Seedorf no.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri. 
Ha la squadra dalla sua parte.


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> I giocatori dell'Inter lo odiavano a morte Mourinho, vero..



se non vince non lo sopporta nessuno, perché da tutta la colpa alla società e ai giocatori, guarda col real madrid..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma si, buttiamo fango su uno dei più forti giocatori del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni.



Io non butto fango su nessuno, ho solo descritto un fatto reale cui tutti noi abbiamo assistito. Un giocatore deve anche sapersi fare da parte, guarda Rui Costa, quando finì in panchina non pestò i piedi o altro, rimase zitto e a disposizione. E da dirigente del benfica come se la cava? E' semplicemente mostruoso, sarebbe molto meglio di galliani infatti. Seedorf l'unica esperienza extra calcistica è stata da dirigente del monza dove s'è pure portato i figli e ha fatto semplicemente schifo.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> e poi uno che a 35 anni non accettava la panchina neanche quando giocava palesemente di M***A, bombardato pure dai nostri fischi se vi ricordate, ce lo vedete a gestire uno spogliatoio? Ma per favore. La gente con un ego simile non è mai positiva né nello spogliatoio né nel gioco, e non provate a citarmi mourinho che lui il bel gioco non sa nemmeno come si scrive, in compenso si fa odiare a morte dalla sua stessa squadra.



Se Mourinho non va bene potrei citare Capello o Lippi.
Oppure sul fatto di non accettare le panchina potrei citare Montella


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma si, buttiamo fango su uno dei più forti giocatori del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni.



Era fortissimo, ma ciò non cambia che i suoi ultimi 5 anni sono stati incommentabili, se non sprazzi di stagione (in genere non superiori ai 2 mesi). Non lo metto in discussione come giocatore, ma metà della sua esperienza rossonera è stata tra il mediocre e il pessimo.
E in ogni caso questo giudizio non ha nulla a che fare col suo essere un non-allenatore.
E nemmeno si può mettere in discussione il fatto che gran parte dell'ambiente ne aveva fin sopra i capelli di Seedorf e dei suoi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri senza alcun dubbio, al momento non possiamo affidarci ad una scommesse che rischierebbe di compromettere il percorso di crescita iniziato quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Tra i 2 senza dubbio Allegri.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Io avrei preferito Allegri per un altro anno, ma ormai è bruciato quindi tra i 2 dico Seedorf che comunque non sarebbe la mia prima scelta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Maggio 2013)

Senza dubbio scelgo quello che tra i due di mestiere fa l'allenatore


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2013)

Uno è un allenatore, l'altro un giocatore. Per me non sussiste alcun dubbio, Allegri.


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

Senza contare che la tempistica è del tutto errata, se si voleva cominciare con un'idea folle come questa lo si doveva fare l'anno appena passato, quando si cominciava una nuova politica, ma stroncare così una linea promettente subito dopo un anno cambiando tutte le carte in tavola è enormemente rischioso, anzi un collasso direi. Anche perché allegri è ben voluto da chiunque conti qualcosa nella squadra, dettaglio non da poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri, ma va bene anche Seedorf


----------



## Morghot (24 Maggio 2013)

Mi va bene tutto l'importante è allegri fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Siccome preferisco fare la Champions e proseguire col progetto a Europa League e retrocessione naturalmente ho votato Acciuga



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> candidati seri? cioè uno è già alla Roma, l'altro non è mai stato allenatore e sono candidati seri?



Sarà uno dei due, è palese dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma si, buttiamo fango su uno dei più forti giocatori del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni.



In effetti ci butterei qualcosa di diverso dal fango


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

io ho votato Seedorf ovviamente prima cosa per fare un po' il fenomeno (hahahhaaaa.....scherzo) e il secondo quello vero è che vorrei più che Seedorf, che per ora è un giocatore e non un tecnico, Frank Rijkaard che vedrei benissimo con Maldini in società per un vero grande progetto!!


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Maggio 2013)

Fra i due senza ombra di dubbio Allegri. Però, ad Allegri preferirei comunque Benitez (ormai a Napoli) o altri. Fra i Milanisti prima di Seedorf ce ne sarebbero almeno altri due-tre. Il primo della lista è Rijkaard. Se Seedorf venisse prima ad imparare e poi ad allenare mi andrebbe bene, ma come capo allenatore ci vuole uno che sappia fare il suo mestiere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Attualmente proprio nessuno dei due, mi astengo.

Seedorf mi incuriosisce, ma è un'incognita totale, un azzardo rischiosissimo.
Allegri (che prima stimavo ma che ultimamente mi ha deluso) ora come ora non va confermato.. non lavorerà più con tranquillità e con lui ci aspetta al 100% un mercato mediocre perchè Berlusconi non spillerà fuori un euro per quelli che non l'hanno ascoltato.
Mi aspetto dunque gli Astori, i Civelli, o i rinnovi a Robinho.

Con un nuovo allenatore chissà, magari anche il Berlusca avrebbe qualche stimolo in più anche lui a fare una bella squadra, e si cambierebbe qualcosa anche in dirigenza.
Voglio Maldini.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Maggio 2013)

io dico di continuare con Max continuiamo con lui senza grandi stravolgimenti...altrimenti si inizia daccapo tutto, a tutto vantaggio delle avversarie...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Troppo scontato questo sondaggio.  
Io ne volevo aprire uno più fantasioso (pure troppo), del tipo: _Con due tra Boban, Rui Costa e Maldini in dirigenza e con pieni poteri, vi andrebbe bene anche un allenatore senza esperienza?_
Ma appunto, si sarebbe distaccato troppo dalla realtà, quindi ho desistito.


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2013)

Ovviamente seedorf , allegri e' un mediocre e un perdente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per rinfrescarvi la memoria...
> Gente che è sbucata dal nulla e si sono affermati come allenatori: *Guardiola, Di Matteo, Montella, Simeone*..lo stesso Leonardo che checchè se ne dica esprimeva il miglior gioco del Milan degli ultimi 5-6 anni.


Ma dal nulla cosa, rotfl... vabbè, lasciamo perdere su Leonardo.


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Troppo scontato questo sondaggio.
> Io ne volevo aprire uno più fantasioso (pure troppo), del tipo: _Con due tra Boban, Rui Costa e Maldini in dirigenza e con pieni poteri, vi andrebbe bene anche un allenatore senza esperienza?_
> Ma appunto, si sarebbe distaccato troppo dalla realtà, quindi ho desistito.



Esprimi il tuo voto però


----------



## Dexter (24 Maggio 2013)

con allegri il rapporto in società è compromesso,irrecuperabile. seedorf è un giocatore,non un allenatore. voto nullo


----------



## Nivre (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma l'opzione nessuno dei due non c'è?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Esprimi il tuo voto però



Ho votato.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf e i suoi atteggiamenti provocano in me ancora i conati di vomito. Fastidiosissimo e supponente, predisposto al nipotismo (portava gli amici a giocare nel Milan e i parenti a dirigere il Monza mandandolo al fallimento), amico di Berlusconi, pantofolaio.

Allegri non è esente da critiche ma qui il confronto è tra lo sterco e il cioccolato.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri la champions la vede come sempre dalla tribuna.

Seedorf tutta la vita,poi che gli ultimi anni con la nostra maglia abbia fatto schifo nessuno lo mette in dubbio


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

il male minore credo sia allegri, anche se sarei stata per un cambio di panchina. 

con seedorf secondo me ci aspetterebbe una stagione in stile-leonardo, quindi tanto rassegnarsi e rimanere così.
sto invidiando il napoli in questo momento.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Una stagione in stile Leonardo quindi terzi, in lotta per lo Scudetto fino a marzo?


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allegri la champions la vede come sempre dalla tribuna.
> 
> Seedorf tutta la vita,poi che gli ultimi anni con la nostra maglia abbia fatto schifo nessuno lo mette in dubbio



Con una centrocampo del genere pure Guardiola vedrebbe la Champions dal terzo anello. 

Allegri sarà un mediocre, però sostituirlo con il primo che capita è l'ennesima boiata alla Berlusconi style.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Se sarà conferma di Allegri, Berlusconi non spenderà un euro per il mercato.


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2013)

Con allegri mercato a 0 euro , non arriverebbe nessuno che non siano parametri 0


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se sarà conferma di Allegri, Berlusconi non spenderà un euro per il mercato.



Se arriva Seedorf restituirà agli italiani i soldi delle prime 8 partite di quest'anno  E abolirà il pagamento per le prime 8 del prossimo


----------



## vota DC (24 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf. Allegri è uno che ha perso pure con Ibra perché sgonfia la squadra nel ritorno del campionato (anche quest'anno con giovani e senza infortuni i giocatori erano tutti stanchi), quindi se non si può vincere né campionato né champions con Allegri tanto vale provare Seedorf che è divertente perché fa heil






Tra l'altro se come giocatore del Milan era Samuel L Jackson (semplice boss) ora potrebbe diventare Morgan Freeman (divinità).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2013)

allegri,non scherziamo


----------



## sheva90 (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri senza dubbio.


----------



## samburke (24 Maggio 2013)

Cacciare un allenatore dopo una stagione straordinaria come questa è da pazzi. Che lo vogliamo ammettere o no, Allegri ha fatto una stagione straordinaria. Ha lanciato El Sharawii, ha dato personalità a Montolivo, ha fatto giochicchiare benino Constant da terzino sinistro (l'altranno faceva tribuna a Verona...), ecc. 
Gettarsi su Seedorf vuol dire lanciarsi nel baratro e bruciare lo spogliatoio in 5 settimane. Se dobbiamo cambiare Allegri, allora occorre fare il salto di qualità con uno come Jurgen Klopp, sennò mi tengo Allegri...


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2013)

Nessuno dei 2.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Credevo risultasse un confronto più equilibrato francamente, siamo pari pari ai sondaggi che ho visto in rete : 3 milanisti su 4 vogliono Allegri

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei 2.



Il unto era quello, nessuno dei 2 è impossibile


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

seedorf non significa grandi investimenti, non crediatelo. Proprio perché non ha mai fatto nulla, Seedorf non è in grado di chiedere niente.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Credevo risultasse un confronto più equilibrato francamente, siamo pari pari ai sondaggi che ho visto in rete : 3 milanisti su 4 vogliono Allegri



È anche vero che ci sono tante posizioni diverse...c'è chi è intrigato dall'idea Seedorf, chi non sopporta più Allegri e si farebbe andare bene chiunque, chi sostiene Allegri, chi non sopporta Seedorf e piuttosto che vederlo sulla panchina si terrebbe Allegri e via dicendo...

Anche perchè a leggere forum e blog non mi sono proprio accorto in questi mesi del plebiscito pro Allegri anzi...direi al contrario che c'erano più critiche che complimenti...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

In linea di principio sarebbe meglio mantenere Allegri ma in pratica se, Berlusconi, dopo aver accettato di tenerlo, continua ad attaccarlo in ogni occasione è preferibile che lo mandi via e prenda un tecnico che possa lavorare tranquillamente. A me l'idea di Seedorf in panchina piace ma, onestamente, non ora per la sua mancanza di esperienza in tale ruolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2013)

Io non ne posso più di Allegri, preferirei pure Clarenzio a sto punto


----------



## Livestrong (24 Maggio 2013)

Non c'é manco da pensarci. Uno ha schierato (presumo appositamente) delle riserve nella partita clou della stagione per non farci andare in Champions, l'altro di Champions ce ne ha fatte vincere due.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> È anche vero che ci sono tante posizioni diverse...c'è chi è intrigato dall'idea Seedorf, chi non sopporta più Allegri e si farebbe andare bene chiunque, chi sostiene Allegri, chi non sopporta Seedorf e piuttosto che vederlo sulla panchina si terrebbe Allegri e via dicendo...
> 
> Anche perchè a leggere forum e blog non mi sono proprio accorto in questi mesi del plebiscito pro Allegri anzi...direi al contrario che c'erano più critiche che complimenti...



Hai ragione, mi correggo : 3 milanisti su 4 vogliono ancora Allegri se l'alternativa si chiama Clarence Seedorf


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non c'é manco da pensarci. Uno ha schierato (presumo appositamente) delle riserve nella partita clou della stagione per non farci andare in Champions, l'altro di Champions ce ne ha fatte vincere due.



bravo!!

però proprio per quello prenderei Frank Rijkaard (ok va bene l' ho menata anche troppo con Frank però sarebbe l' uomo giusto)


----------



## rossovero (24 Maggio 2013)

L´importante é che facciano in fretta. Prima si sa l´allenatore e meglio é, chiunque sia


----------



## Milanscout (24 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> bravo!!
> 
> però proprio per quello prenderei Frank Rijkaard (ok va bene l' ho menata anche troppo con Frank però sarebbe l' uomo giusto)


anche io penso che Frank sia la scelta più adatta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2013)

No ho dubbi Seedooooorf

dai se non pensiamo in grande almeno noi tifosi

Allegri è un mediocre, non come allenatore, ma come mentalità 

certo Seedorf è un rischio ma al problema esperienza non ci credo
ha avuto i migliori, ha vinto tutto e ha giocato nei migliori top club

Il rischio è il suo carattere molto forte e la cocciutaggine non vedo mezze misure o si mette contro tutto l'ambiente o trascina tutti


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No ho dubbi Seedooooorf
> 
> dai se non pensiamo in grande almeno noi tifosi
> 
> ...



Perchè Seedorf vorrebbe dire pensare in grande? Lo dico senza malizia. Per farmi pensare in grande dovrebbe arrivare, che ne so, Mourinho, o Klopp. Arriva un allenatore che non ha nemmeno fatto il corso con una squadra oggettivamente molto rivedibile...

Fra Allegri e un allenatore di calcio probabilmente scelgo l'alternativa, ma fra Allegri e uno che ancora gioca a calcio scelgo Allegri


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf manca esperienza, ma lui potenzialemente puo' dventare un grande allenatore, Allegri invece non sarà MAI un vincente.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Maggio 2013)

A me piacerebbe parecchio Seedorf. Ma deve fare esperienza! Quindi per il bene del Milan deve rimanere Allegri fin che non sarà pronto Seedorf.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Maggio 2013)

Io comunque a questo punto mi chiedo chi diavolo vorreste.

No perché, nel caso non lo abbiate capito, Klopp e Mourinho al Milan non ci vengono


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io comunque a questo punto mi chiedo chi diavolo vorreste.
> 
> No perché, nel caso non lo abbiate capito, Klopp e Mourinho al Milan non ci vengono



Personalmente avrei voluto Benitez prima che lo prendesse il Napoli ad esempio, mi andrebbe più che bene Rijkaard e, se proprio vogliamo mandare via Allegri, mi basterebbe un allenatore di calcio (anche Donadoni seppur non impazzisca per lui), non uno che gioca ancora e su cui ho dubbi dal punto di vista gestionale della rosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè Seedorf vorrebbe dire pensare in grande? Lo dico senza malizia. Per farmi pensare in grande dovrebbe arrivare, che ne so, Mourinho, o Klopp. Arriva un allenatore che non ha nemmeno fatto il corso con una squadra oggettivamente molto rivedibile...
> 
> Fra Allegri e un allenatore di calcio probabilmente scelgo l'alternativa, ma fra Allegri e uno che ancora gioca a calcio scelgo Allegri



Vorrebbe dire pensare in grande perlomeno come mentalità di gioco
se ci pensate bene Allegri che è comunque un buon allenatore schiera un falso 433
in realtà gioca con ElSha e Boateng o Niang spacciati per attaccanti ma che in realtà il più delle volte fanno il lavoro che svolgono Zuniga e Maggio nel napoli con la differenza che Mazzarri in più schera 2 punte pure e un trequartista come Hamsik a differenza nostra che gli abbiniamo 3 fabbri.
Per mè Allegri potrebbe anche vincere la Champions ma io un milan così schierato tatticamente come una provinciale qualunque non lo accetto
Ripeto non è un problema di risultati che tutto sommato Allegri ha ottenuto ma di gioco e blasone del Milan


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe dire pensare in grande perlomeno come mentalità di gioco
> se ci pensate bene Allegri che è comunque un buon allenatore schiera un falso 433
> in realtà gioca con ElSha e Boateng o Niang spacciati per attaccanti ma che in realtà il più delle volte fanno il lavoro che svolgono Zuniga e Maggio nel napoli con la differenza che Mazzarri in più schera 2 punte pure e un trequartista come Hamsik a differenza nostra che gli abbiniamo 3 fabbri.
> Per mè Allegri potrebbe anche vincere la Champions ma io un milan così schierato tatticamente come una provinciale qualunque non lo accetto
> Ripeto non è un problema di risultati che tutto sommato Allegri ha ottenuto ma di gioco e blasone del Milan



Ho capito il tuo ragionamento, ma qui si da per scontato cose che non sappiamo secondo me. Seedorf non da la garanzia nè di bel gioco nè di gioco offensivo. Perchè non ha mai allenato. E per fare bel gioco servono soprattutto giocatori che sappiano come si gioca a calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo ragionamento, ma qui si da per scontato cose che non sappiamo secondo me. Seedorf non da la garanzia nè di bel gioco nè di gioco offensivo. Perchè non ha mai allenato. E per fare bel gioco servono soprattutto giocatori che sappiano come si gioca a calcio.



con allegri è una certezza non avere ne gioca ne una buona fase offensiva, con seedorf è un punto interrogativo quindi preferisco seedorf

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe dire pensare in grande perlomeno come mentalità di gioco
> se ci pensate bene Allegri che è comunque un buon allenatore schiera un falso 433
> in realtà gioca con ElSha e Boateng o Niang spacciati per attaccanti ma che in realtà il più delle volte fanno il lavoro che svolgono Zuniga e Maggio nel napoli con la differenza che Mazzarri in più schera 2 punte pure e un trequartista come Hamsik a differenza nostra che gli abbiniamo 3 fabbri.
> Per mè Allegri potrebbe anche vincere la Champions ma io un milan così schierato tatticamente come una provinciale qualunque non lo accetto
> Ripeto non è un problema di risultati che tutto sommato Allegri ha ottenuto ma di gioco e blasone del Milan



perfetto..la mentaslità che ha allegri non è da milan, è una mentalità da cagliari da chievo ecc ecc da squadra provinciale insomma, i suoi campionati sono dei campionati anonimi non si capisce mai se fa bene o se fa schifo diciamo per questo è un allenatore non da grande squadra


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Maggio 2013)

Io sto con Allegri, ma non perché sia contro Seedorf, ci mancherebbe. Seedorf per molti anni è stato uno dei miei beniamini, ci sono stati momenti in cui mi irritava come giocava perché irriconoscibile, ma non posso dimenticare la classe, il carisma e la fedeltà ai colori rossoneri, tutto questo non possono essere cancellati da qualche brutta prestazione. Quello che mi spiace è vedere parte della tifoseria sostenere Allegri solo perché vorrebbe evitare ad ogni costo Seedorf e non perché crede nel potenzialità del tecnico livornese. E' ingiusto criticare Clarence, perché ci ha dato davvero tanto. Io sto con Allegri perché questo è l'anno della verità, la stagione che verrà sarà quella da dentro o fuori. Il gruppo di giovani è cresciuto, ha imparato a conoscersi ed è pronto a ripartire da dove ha lasciato, ma lo può fare solo con la coppia Allegri-Tassotti, perché solo loro conoscono il gruppo. Quindi che non me ne voglia Seedorf, ma sarebbe un peccato rischiare di bruciarlo così presto, in Brasile ha le carte in regola per fare almeno un'altra stagione da protagonista, quindi per allenare c'è tempo, ha tutta una carriera davanti. Sono convinto che con Allegri e con qualche ritocco in difesa e a centrocampo si può tornare competitivi in Italia...per l'Europa credo sia ancora presto con qualsiasi allenatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2013)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Io sto con Allegri, ma non perché sia contro Seedorf, ci mancherebbe. Seedorf per molti anni è stato uno dei miei beniamini, ci sono stati momenti in cui mi irritava come giocava perché irriconoscibile, ma non posso dimenticare la classe, il carisma e la fedeltà ai colori rossoneri, tutto questo non possono essere cancellati da qualche brutta prestazione. Quello che mi spiace è vedere parte della tifoseria sostenere Allegri solo perché vorrebbe evitare ad ogni costo Seedorf e non perché crede nel potenzialità del tecnico livornese. E' ingiusto criticare Clarence, perché ci ha dato davvero tanto. Io sto con Allegri perché questo è l'anno della verità, la stagione che verrà sarà quella da dentro o fuori. Il gruppo di giovani è cresciuto, ha imparato a conoscersi ed è pronto a ripartire da dove ha lasciato, ma lo può fare solo con la coppia Allegri-Tassotti, perché solo loro conoscono il gruppo. Quindi che non me ne voglia Seedorf, ma sarebbe un peccato rischiare di bruciarlo così presto, in Brasile ha le carte in regola per fare almeno un'altra stagione da protagonista, quindi per allenare c'è tempo, ha tutta una carriera davanti. Sono convinto che con Allegri e con qualche ritocco in difesa e a centrocampo si può tornare competitivi in Italia...per l'Europa credo sia ancora presto con qualsiasi allenatore.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attualmente proprio nessuno dei due, mi astengo.
> 
> Seedorf mi incuriosisce, ma è un'incognita totale, un azzardo rischiosissimo.
> Allegri (che prima stimavo ma che ultimamente mi ha deluso) ora come ora non va confermato.. non lavorerà più con tranquillità e con lui ci aspetta al 100% un mercato mediocre perchè Berlusconi non spillerà fuori un euro per quelli che non l'hanno ascoltato.
> ...



Quoto tutto.
Se dovessi fare un nome verosimile,direi Rijkaard.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con allegri è una certezza non avere ne gioca ne una buona fase offensiva, con seedorf è un punto interrogativo quindi preferisco seedorf
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Devo dire che mi trovo a condividere poco di quello che hai scritto (è il bello della dialettica). Se vuoi un allenatore con gioco offensivo (a parte comprare giocatori che è alla base di qualsiasi ragionamento), puoi tranquillamente andare su chi ha già dimostrato una certa filosofia (tipo, appunto Rijkaard), e che ha già dimostrato di saper stare in panchina. Seedorf paradossalmente potrebbe anche dimostrare di non saper fare l'allenatore e quindi, anche proponendo gioco offensivo (cosa non certa, attenzione), di perdere una grande quantità di partite. Detto questo un allenatore che arriva primo, secondo e terzo (con una rosa costruita da mani nei capelli), non si può certo dire che faccia campionati anonimi. Alla fine della fiera l'anno passato, pur avendo delle colpe, anche grosse, è arrivato a 4 punti dalla Juve imbattuta con una media di 10 infortuni a partita e con lo scontro diretto gentilmente rubato.


----------



## colcuoresivince (25 Maggio 2013)

L'esonero di allegri sarebbe simile a quello di donadoni con l'italia ovvero un grande errore.
Stiamo portando avanti un progetto e un nuovo allenatore dovrebbe ricominciare tutto dall'inizio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> L'esonero di allegri sarebbe simile a quello di donadoni con l'italia ovvero un grande errore.
> Stiamo portando avanti un progetto e un nuovo allenatore dovrebbe ricominciare tutto dall'inizio.



un grande errore perchè hai preso lippi che si è portato tutti i vecchi della juve


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un grande errore perchè hai preso *Seedorf* che si è portato tutti i vecchi della *Milan*



Fixed


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un grande errore perchè hai preso lippi che si è portato tutti i vecchi della juve



un grande errore perché Donadoni uscì se non erro contro i campioni spagnoli che hanno fatto poi il c**o a strisce anche a prandelli, non certo contro il burundi.

Io difendo allegri perché non vedo di meglio a disposizione e nell'orbita della squadra attualmente, se viene seedorf o un altro raccomandato non aspettatevi calciomercato incredibile, non aspettatevelo, perché proprio perché uno non ha esperienza allora non avrebbe NIENTE per chiedere dei rinforzi, visto che sarebbe già fortunato ad allenare una big dall'inizio.

Allegri ha dei problemi, ma vorrei far notare una cosa. Sapete perché elsha e niang/boateng devono tornare sempre indietro e quindi fare una specie di 4-5-1? Perché il centrocampo non tiene uno straccio di pallone e per di più, pur essendo fatto da interditori, non copre una ****. Fatevi due domande se elsha è uno di quelli che recupera più palloni. Perché? Perché il centrocampo viene saltato come niente. Facessimo possesso palla con un centrocampo adeguato allora sarebbe tutto un altro paio di maniche.

Allegri ha una visione dei giocatori di centrocampo che non è per niente fuori dal mondo, anzi è di fatto il calcio moderno delle big d'europa. Un esempio? Borussia e Bayern, hanno centrocampisti fisici che corrono per 90 minuti avanti e indietro, ma che hanno anche piedi più che educati. La tipologia di giocatore che piace ad allegri è questa.
Un esempio chiaro dei giocatori che lui vorrebbe a centrocampo sono giocatori come Montolivo, come il primo boateng (che stava a centrocampo e non fiatava), come hamsik, come van bommel, come nainggolan, come vidal. Giocatori che sanno fare entrambe le fasi con la stessa efficacia, garantendo intensità di gioco per 90 minuti e sostegno offensivo. Anche perché ragionate un attimo, quale diavolo di allenatore batte continuamente sul volere più gol dai centrocampisti se gli piace mettere i piedi storti a centrocampo?

Allegri prima di bollarlo come non da milan vorrei vederlo all'opera con quello che gli serve, con centrocampisti con quelle caratteristiche ed è ovvio che con un centrocampo fatto da gente come quella lo scudetto sarebbe tutto alla nostra portata. Anche perché tutti i giocatori che contino qualcosa sono dalla sua parte, soprattutto Balotelli, e prima di sbolognare uno che piace tanto a uno come lui ci penserei due volte, anche perché pure elsha è dalla sua, così come il nostro capitano montolivo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2013)

secondo me sono tutti piu contro un eventuale arrivo di seedorf (non deve aver avuto un carattere facile)che pro allegri....ma date le circostanze si schierano tutti con allegri.Magari se il candidato principale non fosse l olandese non ci sarebbe tutta questa allegri-mania!io lo considero un mediocre,siamo arrivati terzi per un colpo di fortuna immenso e con i 20 milioni di balotelli che ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> secondo me sono tutti piu contro un eventuale arrivo di seedorf (non deve aver avuto un carattere facile)che pro allegri....ma date le circostanze si schierano tutti con allegri.Magari se il candidato principale non fosse l olandese non ci sarebbe tutta questa allegri-mania!io lo considero un mediocre,siamo arrivati terzi per un colpo di fortuna immenso e con i 20 milioni di balotelli che ha fatto la differenza.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Maggio 2013)

Tutta la vita Seedorf.

P.S: Quando il Milan prenderà Seedorf e vincerà a voi tutti che criticate Clarence vi voglio vedere far ammenda...Saputelli!



2515 ha scritto:


> seedorf non significa grandi investimenti, non crediatelo. Proprio perché non ha mai fatto nulla, Seedorf non è in grado di chiedere niente.




Questa è veramente una cavolata COLOSSALE!!Seedorf sarebbe scelto da Berlusconi,a Silvio sta simpatico Clarence ed è proprio per questo motivo che il presidente sarebbe più disposto ad investire e a far contento l'allenatore..Il tuo ragionamento vale per Allegri che non sta simpatico al presidente e che l'anno scorso ci ha fatto perdere un campionato già vinto ETC ETC ETC (lista infinita di cappelle fatte da Allegri.)


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Maggio 2013)

Allegri, perchè Seedorf non è (ancora) un allenatore


----------



## forzajuve (3 Giugno 2013)

non vedo bene la riconferma di Allegri ma neanche l arrivo di Seedorf che ancora deve dimostrare di essere un allenatore..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2013)

Nel topic di Allegri qualcuno mi ha fatto ricordare sta discussione, la riporto su... 
Considerazioni odierne?


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Non cambio idea.
Via Allegri, però vorrei un allenatore.


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

stiamo giocando da Dio con Max ,c'e' da chiederlo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Clarence


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2013)

l'aids o una potenziale gonorrea?
scelta ardua.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita Seedorf.
> 
> P.S: Quando il Milan prenderà Seedorf e vincerà a voi tutti che criticate Clarence vi voglio vedere far ammenda...Saputelli!
> 
> ...



Un Nostradamus moderno.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel topic di Allegri qualcuno mi ha fatto ricordare sta discussione, la riporto su...
> Considerazioni odierne?


Clarence.A centrocampo sarebbe ancora utile.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Settembre 2013)

Non potendo scegliere altro dico clarence!!! Sia xche l adoro come giocatore e come grand carisma!!! E poi xche nn ce la fo più con acciughino!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2013)

Mai Seedorf.


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

La gente quando pensa a seedorf allenatore in realtà pensa al seedorf giocatore. Purtroppo non è così. Guardare Van Basten


----------



## Petrecte (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> La gente quando pensa a seedorf allenatore in realtà pensa al seedorf giocatore. Purtroppo non è così. Guardare Van Basten



Le tue sono speculazioni , non sappiamo cosa combinerebbe Seedorf con questa squadra...abbiamo invece le prove inoppugnabili di ciò che sta combinando il grande "le phisique".


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Le tue sono speculazioni , non sappiamo cosa combinerebbe Seedorf con questa squadra...abbiamo invece le prove inoppugnabili di ciò che sta combinando il grande "le phisique".



Secondo me sei fuori strada. Numero 1, non sono un sostenitore accanito di allegri ma soltanto un tifoso obiettivo e realistico.
Numero 2, ho scritto così non perché ritengo seedorf un incapace, dato che ancora è un allenatore, ma perché molti si stanno già gasando sul nulla. E forse si stanno gasando perché davanti agli occhi hanno l'immagine del seedorf giocatore, che è stato un gran campione, ma non è detto che sarà un bravo allenatore


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mai Seedorf.



Meglio Allegri.


----------



## Beefheart (15 Settembre 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Allegri è un allenatore


----------



## Beefheart (15 Settembre 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Cacciare un allenatore dopo una stagione straordinaria come questa è da pazzi




wow, grazie ragazzi, mi state facendo sbellicare
samburke ma sai che quando spari ******* sembri proprio serio?!


----------



## Beefheart (15 Settembre 2013)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> ...Quello che mi spiace è vedere parte della tifoseria sostenere Allegri solo perché vorrebbe evitare ad ogni costo Seedorf e non perché crede nel potenzialità del tecnico livornese ...
> Io sto con Allegri perché questo è l'anno della verità...
> Il gruppo di giovani è cresciuto, ha imparato a conoscersi ed è pronto a ripartire da dove ha lasciato, ma lo può fare solo con la coppia Allegri-Tassotti, perché solo loro conoscono il gruppo...
> Sono convinto che con Allegri e con qualche ritocco in difesa e a centrocampo si può tornare competitivi in Italia...



ecco un neuroprogrammato che non ne avrà MAI abbastanza. MAI.
il prossimo anno gli racconteranno l'ennesima baggianata, lui (e non solo lui, i neuroprogrammati sono tantissimi e dappertutto) ci crederà, e lo spettacolo (osceno) andrà avanti...


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Voglio un'allenatore in panchina, non un giocatore. Datemi Rijkaard, Prandelli o Spalletti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (15 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Un Nostradamus moderno.



Tu continua pure a "proteggere" quello scarsone di Allegri,io ho le mie idee tu le tue


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Tu continua pure a "proteggere" quello scarsone di Allegri,io ho le mie idee tu le tue



Hai detto che con Seedorf acquisteremmo giocatori fortissimi perché sta simpatico al presidente. C'è bisogno di commentare?


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> wow, grazie ragazzi, mi state facendo sbellicare
> samburke ma sai che quando spari ******* sembri proprio serio?!


Non è una cosa propriamente bella da dire....


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Meglio Allegri.



Sempre nei secoli


Meglio Strama


----------



## Devil May Cry (15 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Hai detto che con Seedorf acquisteremmo giocatori fortissimi perché sta simpatico al presidente. C'è bisogno di commentare?



Sei un giornalista?No perchè ti stai comportando come loro.Storpi le mie parole!Io ho semplicemente detto che è più probabile che Silvio cacci il grano con Seedorf visto che gli sta simpatico,piuttosto che con Allegri che gli sta sulle palle.
Se non sei un giornalista forse non capisci l'italiano.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Sei un giornalista?No perchè ti stai comportando come loro.Storpi le mie parole!Io ho semplicemente detto che è più probabile che Silvio cacci il grano con Seedorf visto che gli sta simpatico,piuttosto che con Allegri che gli sta sulle palle.
> Se non sei un giornalista forse non capisci l'italiano.



E' il presidente, se volesse spendere silurerebbe subito Allegri. La verità è che non gliene frega nulla e che sia che ci sia seduto Van Basten che pinco pallo in panchina, il mercato sarà sempre fatto con 0 euro.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Sei un giornalista?No perchè ti stai comportando come loro.Storpi le mie parole!Io ho semplicemente detto che è più probabile che Silvio cacci il grano con Seedorf visto che gli sta simpatico,piuttosto che con Allegri che gli sta sulle palle.
> Se non sei un giornalista forse non capisci l'italiano.



Il nano non spende, stop. Inutile illudersi. Altrimenti visto che gli sta tremendamente simpatico avrebbe indubbiamente convinto con tanta grana Guardiola.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Settembre 2013)

Rifacciamo il sondaggio, vorrei vedere il risultato ora!!


----------



## Beefheart (16 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa propriamente bella da dire....



chiedo scusa, non volevo essere offensivo, d'altra parte le ca...ate le sparano tutti, io per primo.
resta il fatto che quella la era (una ca....ata)


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Settembre 2013)

Seedorf secondo me, è più competente di Allegri.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Settembre 2013)

Io avevo votato Clarence con riserva solo per la zero esperienza e perchè sembrava che allegri qualcosa ci avesse capito in sta squadra...ora non avrei più dubbi.non si cambia la strada vecchia per quella nuova ma se la vecchia fa schifo da anni forse l ora è giunta,qualsiasi strada sia.


----------



## Mithos (17 Settembre 2013)

E' un ragionamento del menga preferire rispetto ad Allegri chiunque..E lo dice uno che è spudoratamente contro Allegri..


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (18 Settembre 2013)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> ecco un neuroprogrammato che non ne avrà MAI abbastanza. MAI.
> il prossimo anno gli racconteranno l'ennesima baggianata, lui (e non solo lui, i neuroprogrammati sono tantissimi e dappertutto) ci crederà, e lo spettacolo (osceno) andrà avanti...



non c'è bisogno di alterarsi per aver detto semplicemente come la penso. Mi pare di aver capito che non ti piace allegri, ok va bene


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento del menga preferire rispetto ad Allegri chiunque..E lo dice uno che è spudoratamente contro Allegri..



Seedorf non è "chiunque". Poi non ho mai creduto all'argomento "esperienza" per un allenare una squadra. O sei bravo subito o non lo sarà mai. Posso dare 10 nomi di allenatori senza esperienza che hanno vinto subito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Seedorf non è "chiunque". Poi non ho mai creduto all'argomento "esperienza" per un allenare una squadra. O sei bravo subito o non lo sarà mai. Posso dare 10 nomi di allenatori senza esperienza che hanno vinto subito.


Si ma il Milan non è una squadra di fuoriclasse, è un team che ha bisogno di tanta pazienza per essere gestito. Quindi ci vuole assolutamente un allenatore d'esperienza.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

C'é chi dice che Seedorf non è ancorà un allenatore, ma rispondo che Allegri non lo è mai stato. Seedorf non puo fare peggio di Allegri. Non è possibile. C'è niente da perdere.


----------

